# Muller Makes History Exposing Crime Spree of Former Trump Aides



## SG854 (Mar 20, 2019)

Uh oh. The greatest achievement since watergate. Highest rate of indictments of aids ever. It’s any day now the Muller Report will release. And we will see what criminal charges are against Trump.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 20, 2019)

I mean, didn't traitor Graham decide to keep the results of his investigation secret from the public in a 420-0 vote to release it? Just like any innocent person would do?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 20, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> I mean, didn't traitor Graham decide to keep the results of his investigation secret from the public in a 420-0 vote to release it? Just like any innocent person would do?


I'm honestly not worried that Mueller's team will find a way to let the public see what they're meant to see.  Up to now he's had those sorts of fail-safes in all his work.



SG854 said:


> Uh oh. The greatest achievement since watergate. Highest rate of indictments of aids ever. It’s any day now the Muller Report will release. And we will see what criminal charges are against Trump.


Watergate ain't shit compared to everything Trump is involved with, a simple wiretap seems quaint by comparison lol.  That said, I still don't believe Mueller's report will be enough to end Trump's presidency.  The Republican Senate won't convict him of impeachable crimes no matter how stacked the evidence is against him.  The best we can hope for is that it tanks his approval rating long enough to make him lose 2020 by a comfortable margin.  He's a fucking conman and a mobster who has done lasting damage to the country.

On a side note, I didn't expect you to be in favor of Mueller's investigation, regardless of the fact that he is a registered Republican.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 20, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Uh oh. The greatest achievement since watergate. Highest rate of indictments of aids ever. It’s any day now the Muller Report will release. And we will see what criminal charges are against Trump.



I'm...a bit cautious, here. As your other couple threads clearly illustrates, we're on a rather different spectrum politically. As such, I'm more used to news channels being downplayed because it tells them things they don't like. This is the sort of news I watch reasonably often (by pure incidence, I had already watched this one). So...does this mean you give MSNBC some credibility here? 

And if so...I should point out what the video also points out: Mueller's investigation isn't so much against Trump itself (which is what fox news likes to tell people*), but against his entourage. It's just that whenever you follow the money, it flows to Trump. It's not like Cohen was the one benefiting from those Trump towers in Russia. It's not like Flynn was colluding with Russians because he liked their accents. It's not like Stone was accepting dirt on Hillary Clinton for the fun of it. So indeed...the evidence and witnesses gathered might lead to charges against Donald Trump.

It's probably no surprise that I voted "yes" on your poll question. I mean...if it wasn't for my posts, then at least this poll I started a few weeks back shows my stance on things. 






*alongside with a "he's doing a lousy job at doing whatever WE think he's out to do" narrative


----------



## SG854 (Mar 21, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm...a bit cautious, here. As your other couple threads clearly illustrates, we're on a rather different spectrum politically. As such, I'm more used to news channels being downplayed because it tells them things they don't like. This is the sort of news I watch reasonably often (by pure incidence, I had already watched this one). So...does this mean you give MSNBC some credibility here?
> 
> And if so...I should point out what the video also points out: Mueller's investigation isn't so much against Trump itself (which is what fox news likes to tell people*), but against his entourage. It's just that whenever you follow the money, it flows to Trump. It's not like Cohen was the one benefiting from those Trump towers in Russia. It's not like Flynn was colluding with Russians because he liked their accents. It's not like Stone was accepting dirt on Hillary Clinton for the fun of it. So indeed...the evidence and witnesses gathered might lead to charges against Donald Trump.


Your right about being caustious about what I believe in because I still think the Trump Russia collusion is ridiculous. I’m bringing the best argument on the other side I found to be fair and balanced, but I’m still not a believer. Criminal charges but no links. Still no proof surfaces.

I like watching both left wing and right wing news to stay balanced because I don’t want to be boxed in and want to be well informed. For left wing I really like Jimmy Dore, Secular Talk, David Pakman, Tim Pool. On the right Ben Shapiro, Steven Crowder.



Taleweaver said:


> It's probably no surprise that I voted "yes" on your poll question. I mean...if it wasn't for my posts, then at least this poll I started a few weeks back shows my stance on things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a really good recent video about the Russia Trump Collusion by left wing guy Jimmy Dore, and the points he makes are excellent.

People have lost faith in Muller. Half of Americans now believe that this is a witch hunt.

Democrats have put their faith in Robert Muller, the guy that lied and led us into a war during the Bush years.

People were so focused on Trump that they never investigated Hillary Democratic Party Collusion, which now they are finally starting to investigate collusion with her and the Ukraine.

If there was collusion and Trump was a puppet of Putin, then why did Trump do things against what Putin and Russia wanted? There is an excellent tweet saying, He bombed his Syrian ally twice. He tried to overthrow his Venezuelan ally. He tore up the INF treaty. He’s preparing sanctions on the German-Russian pipeline. He increased military action on Russian border. Putin doesn’t want him doing this stuff. Wasn’t it suppose to be the deal that Russia benefits if they rig the election for Trump. So why is he doing things that Putin doesn’t want him to do?

Nancy Pelosi says she doesn’t want to impeach Trump anymore, why? Why the sudden change of heart?

The Corporate Media and the Democratic Party is so stupid. Because of this investigation now people see Trump as a victim. They are propelling him into a second presidency and if you look at recent polls it’s projected he will win 2020. He won the first time because of constant media coverage, they couldn’t stop talking about him. Even bad press is good press. And they’re helping him again to win the presidency.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 21, 2019)

SG854 said:


> The Corporate Media and the Democratic Party is so stupid. Because of this investigation now people see Trump as a victim.


Gimme a fucking break.  Trump plays a victim, always has.  The only people buying the act are people who also like to play the victim.



SG854 said:


> If there was collusion and Trump was a puppet of Putin, then why did Trump do things against what Putin and Russia wanted?


When has Trump ever gone against Putin's wishes?  The US withdrawal from Syria was at Putin's command.  Putin is also the reason that Trump lets Kim Jong Un do whatever he wants.



SG854 said:


> Criminal charges but no links. Still no proof surfaces.


Mueller is focused on taking out all of Trump's criminal cronies one at a time.  He isn't going to tie it all back to Trump until the last minute, but Trump has already appeared in multiple court documents as "Individual 1," and he's also been named as unindicted co-conspirator in multiple crimes by his lawyer Michael Cohen.  Cohen presented the evidence for that publicly during his Congressional testimony.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> When has Trump ever gone against Putin's wishes?  The US withdrawal from Syria was at Putin's command.  Putin is also the reason that Trump lets Kim Jong Un do whatever he wants


I named a bunch of points you did not address.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Gimme a fucking break.  Trump plays a victim, always has.  The only people buying the act are people who also like to play the victim.
> 
> 
> When has Trump ever gone against Putin's wishes?  The US withdrawal from Syria was at Putin's command.  Putin is also the reason that Trump lets Kim Jong Un do whatever he wants.
> ...


Micheal Cohen says that he doesn’t not have evidence of direct Russia Collusion. This is a guy that was working close to Trump but hates Trump.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 21, 2019)

SG854 said:


> I named a bunch of points you did not address.


I didn't address them because I have no idea how many of them are even accurate.  Like, "increased military action on the Russian border."  What?  We withdrew from Syria, and that was the closest presence to Russia that our military had.  We're definitely not going to war with daddy Putin either way, so it'd largely be a moot point even if we did add troops there.



SG854 said:


> Micheal Cohen says that he doesn’t not have evidence of direct Russia Collusion. This is a guy that was working close to Trump but hates Trump.


I'm talking about the other financial crimes that Cohen pinned on Trump.  Russia is what the entire overarching investigation is about, so I don't expect we'll have the complete picture in that regard until Mueller files his report.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I didn't address them because I have no idea how many of them are even accurate.  Like, "increased military action on the Russian border."  What?  We withdrew from Syria, and that was the closest presence to Russia that our military had.  We're definitely not going to war with daddy Putin either way, so it'd largely be a moot point even if we did add troops there.


Well check them. It’s in the video. Check web sites. Chomsky has talked about it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> I didn't address them because I have no idea how many of them are even accurate.  Like, "increased military action on the Russian border."  What?  We withdrew from Syria, and that was the closest presence to Russia that our military had.  We're definitely not going to war with daddy Putin either way, so it'd largely be a moot point even if we did add troops there.
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the other financial crimes that Cohen pinned on Trump.  Russia is what the entire overarching investigation is about, so I don't expect we'll have the complete picture in that regard until Mueller files his report.


Here’s one to get you started on the German Russia Pipeline sanctions

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/fortune/2019/03/11/russia-germany-pipeline


----------



## Xzi (Mar 21, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Well check them. It’s in the video. Check web sites. Chomsky has talked about it.


And Trump's multiple Russia connections have been talked about innumerous times.  They date all the way back to the 80s.  For fuck's sake, in the early 2010s, there was an illegal Russian gambling ring being run two floors below the penthouse of Trump Tower:

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/na...ing-headquarted-trump-tower-article-1.3004226



			
				NYDailyNews said:
			
		

> The Feds were monitoring Russian activity at Trump Tower — but it was years before President Trump ever ran for office.
> 
> The FBI had a court-sanctioned warrant from 2011 to 2013 to monitor a Russian crime organization working out of a unit three floors below President Trump's penthouse, according to an ABC News report.



And if that weren't enough, there's this little gem from Trump Jr. in 2008:

https://www.businessinsider.com/donald-trump-jr-said-money-pouring-in-from-russia-2018-2



			
				BI said:
			
		

> "In terms of high-end product influx into the US, Russians make up a pretty disproportionate cross-section of a lot of our assets," Donald Trump Jr. said at a New York real-estate conference that year. "Say, in Dubai, and certainly with our project in SoHo, and anywhere in New York. We see a lot of money pouring in from Russia."



They can try to backpedal now all they'd like, but they aren't fooling anybody except fools.  There's decades of evidence showing that Trump has long been a close bedfellow of Russian money, wherever it might be coming from.  Hell, the only bank that will still loan to him is a foreign bank, Deutsche bank, and they've been under investigation for handling blood money and mob money multiple times.  For all we know, they're loaning money to Trump that's coming directly from Russian oligarchs.


----------



## CORE (Mar 21, 2019)

Just wait till Disney gets the hold of this Fairy Tale  they will ruin it like Star Wars


----------



## Cylent1 (Feb 2, 2020)

This did *NOT* age well!


----------



## CORE (Feb 2, 2020)

ALWAYS CHECK DATES YOU DONT LIKE MOLDY FOOD IT LIKE LIES YOU NEED GOOD MEMORY TO BE A GOOD LIAR!


----------



## ignare (Feb 2, 2020)

And Trump makes history by slowly unveiling his thousands of sealed indictments on all sorts of criminals involved with pedo rings...


----------

